# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Sân chim Vàm Hồ (Bến Tre) - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

*Vị trí*: Sân chim Vàm Hồ thuộc địa phận hai xã Mỹ Hoà và Tân Xuân, huyện Ba Tri, tỉnh Bến Tre, cách Tx. Bến Tre khoảng 52km, cách Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 120km đường bộ, 100km đường thủy.

*Đặc điểm*: Vàm Hồ là vùng đất ngập mặn, nhiều loại cây hoang dã mọc thành rừng, là nơi trú ngụ của hàng nghìn con cò, vạc và nhiều loại chim khác.



Quần thể chim ở sân chim Vàm Hồ gồm: 84 loài thuộc 35 họ và 12 bộ. Khách đến tham quan mỗi năm trên 2.000 lượt người, đông nhất là vào thời gian chim về cư trú sinh sản từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 âm lịch. 

Vàm Hồ là vùng đất ngập mặn, nhiều loại cây hoang dã mọc thành rừng. Ở tầng cao có dừa nước (trước đây rất nhiều, nên nơi này còn gọi là Cù lao Lá), chà là, đước, mắm, là nơi lý tưởng cho chim ở. Ở tầng thấp có cây ô rô, cóc kèn, lau sậy... là thảm thực vật cho cò, vạc làm tổ sinh sản. So với các sân chim ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, sân chim Vàm Hồ còn rất trẻ. Chim mới về Vàm Hồ từ tháng 5/1986. Đây chính là đàn chim trước ở Cù lao Đất, xã An Hiệp, huyện Ba Tri di cư tới đây. 



Hàng ngày, cứ tầm 4, 5 giờ chiều, nhìn về hướng tây, từ phía chân trời xa xa, những chấm nhỏ li ti di động ngày càng rõ dần, giây lát sau là đàn cò hàng ngàn con đang vỗ cánh bay qua sông Ba Lai, lượn lờ dưới ánh hoàng hôn rồi nhẹ nhàng đáp lên thảm rừng chà là xanh biếc. Chim về, cả cánh rừng xao động bởi tiếng chim con đói mồi hòa lẫn với từng tiếng kêu oang oác rất to của những chú cò bực bội.



Trời sẩm tối, nhà cò đã về đủ, sân chim lại rộn lên tiếng kêu của loài vạc đi ăn. Cò và vạc tuy ở cùng một cánh rừng nhưng lại thay nhau giữ "nhà". Cò về thì vạc đi, vạc về cò lại lên đường tiếp tục cuộc hành trình "lặn lội bờ sông". Các nhân viên phục vụ ở nhà hàng khu du lịch Vàm Hồ cho biết những đêm trăng sáng đôi cánh vạc xòe rộng in trên nền trời lung linh ánh trăng vừa gợi hình vừa trầm mặc như những vần thơ cổ.

Ở Vàm Hồ, ngoài vũ điệu ngoạn mục của hàng ngàn cánh cò, cánh vạc, ngôn ngữ cũng có âm điệu đặc trưng của các loài chim hoang dã khác kết hợp với cây lá xào xạc như tiếng con chim cuốc gọi đàn giữa đêm hè tĩnh mịch, tiếng bìm bịp kêu như một điệp khúc gọi con nước lớn, tiếng chim vịt kêu chiều chiều và nhiều loài chim nhỏ sống trong các lùm cây gần vực nước như cuốc ngực trắng, trích, cúm núm, chàng nghịch, bìm bịp, thằng chài, chẽo chẹt, bông lau, chèo bẻo đuôi cò, chim vịt… 



Những khi trời mưa gió lớn, sấm sét chim bay lên trời che kín một vùng trời rộng lớn, ước tính có trên 500.000 con, nhiều nhất là họ cò: cò trắng, mỏ đen, mỏ vàng; cò ngang, cò ruồi, vạc, quắm trắng, diệc xám..., đặc biệt có năm còn có loài diệc mốc. 

Vào mùa sinh sản, trên các ngọn đước, tổ chim treo oằn, các cành cây.

Tới thăm sân chim Vàm Hồ, du khách được đi dạo đường rừng, bơi xuồng len lỏi trong rừng ngập mặn, tham quan khu căn cứ kháng chiến, đi qua những chiếc cầu tre lắt lẻo, ngả lưng trên chiếc võng đung đưa dưới tán lá rừng, hít thở không khí trong lành của dòng sông Ba Lai.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Khám phá Miệt Vườn - Bến Tre (1 Ngày)* - *Kham pha Miet Vuon - Ben Tre (1 Ngay)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bến Tre* - *tour du lich Ben Tre*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bến Tre click vào *du lịch Bến Tre* - *du lich Ben Tre*



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

